# rettet mich



## blue falcon (19. Juni 2006)

tragt euch bitte ein! http://www.sei-mein-freund.de/362546


----------



## Don Raul (19. Juni 2006)

Was soll der schei$$?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blue falcon (19. Juni 2006)

das ist kein scheiß das ist realness


----------



## Misanthrop (19. Juni 2006)

haha der harry
mach ma die frieda klar


----------



## blue falcon (19. Juni 2006)

und du mir anna aus aurich? Deal?


----------



## man1ac (19. Juni 2006)

ich bin aber nciht dein freund


----------



## UrbanJumper (19. Juni 2006)

ja blue falcon, ausm bmxboard biste ja jetzt schon draußen, kein grund den scheiss hier weiter zu führen, auch wenn sich hier mtber die no footer machen rummtreiben, bmx forum halte ich ja für angemessener, bist da ja ein hohes tier..


----------



## blue falcon (19. Juni 2006)

ich bin ned draussen und spammt ned in meinem thread sondern tragt euch bitte ein


----------



## Misanthrop (19. Juni 2006)

blue falcon schrieb:
			
		

> und du mir anna aus aurich? Deal?



isn deal...aber warum weißn das jetzt jeder der da war sone kacke. Der Ole kann echt nichts für sich behalten

meld dich mal beim jannic ode lorenz...


----------



## A-B-C (19. Juni 2006)

hahaaaa, jo, selbst ich weiß es, craaazy   .

das war halt das eigentliche event an dem we, du und anna  .

aber nungut, genug davon . 
nunja, christian ist doch nett, dann könnt ihr euch doch auch da eintragen. ich habs schon gemacht und bereue meine entscheidung bisher nicht  .


----------



## UrbanJumper (20. Juni 2006)

blue falcon schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin ned draussen und spammt ned in meinem thread sondern tragt euch bitte ein


drinne bist du, aber auch irgendwie nicht.

...und diese armut von "du bist mein freund" kotzt mich an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (20. Juni 2006)

Ich hatte in der letzten Woche eine Mail im Postfach, in der die Seite beworben wurde. Da stand irgendwas drin von "zeig allen wieviele Freunde Du hast und wie beliebt Du bist".  
Ich habe sie gleich dort abgelegt wo sie hingehört.   
Sollte man mit diesem Thread auch machen.


----------



## fl1p (21. Juni 2006)

Hey, das ist mein erster Post im BMX Forum, yeah, jetzt seid ihr alle meine Freunde, juchu. 







Bitte den ganzen Mist löschen. : >


----------



## gl3n (21. Juni 2006)




----------



## UrbanJumper (21. Juni 2006)

lustig diese bilder, vll noch irgendwelche "fun links"? 
haha...nein.


----------



## gl3n (21. Juni 2006)

Entschuldige


----------



## DirtJumper III (21. Juni 2006)

hier wird nie wieder ein moderator über recht und ordnung herrschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molox (21. Juni 2006)

ihr seid alle völligst ********


----------



## UrbanJumper (21. Juni 2006)

schnauze armleuchter
beim nächsten treffen..huiii


----------



## A-B-C (22. Juni 2006)

juhu. ich würde gerne noch ein paar witzige bilder sehen


----------



## Molox (22. Juni 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> schnauze armleuchter
> beim nächsten treffen..huiii




samstag is kla
aber wird heiß...
31 grad...


----------



## UrbanJumper (22. Juni 2006)

gaga, an der ledge kommst du nicht vorbei, die wird gemacht und wenn ich dich da runter prügel.


----------



## MZeiter (22. Juni 2006)

Diese ganze "sei-mein-freund"-Nummer ist sowas von ERBÄRMLICH...

Hast du keine Freunde oder was?


----------



## UrbanJumper (22. Juni 2006)

"moe" ist ja auch da angemeldet ich denke das sagt alles..


----------



## Molox (22. Juni 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> gaga, an der ledge kommst du nicht vorbei, die wird gemacht und wenn ich dich da runter prügel.




auf eins geht die...

hoffentlich...


----------



## Son (22. Juni 2006)

DirtJumper III schrieb:
			
		

> hier wird nie wieder ein moderator über recht und ordnung herrschen.


Anarchie im BMX Forum


----------



## Domas (22. Juni 2006)

also ich wäre als mod immer zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blue falcon (22. Juni 2006)

MZeiter schrieb:
			
		

> Diese ganze "sei-mein-freund"-Nummer ist sowas von ERBÄRMLICH...
> 
> Hast du keine Freunde oder was?


doch aber nur leute ohne gangschaltung und monstertruck rädern.


----------



## gl3n (22. Juni 2006)

blue falcon schrieb:
			
		

> doch aber nur leute ohne gangschaltung und monstertruck rädern.



Du bist ja süß, hast du dir den selbst ausgedacht? =)


----------



## UrbanJumper (22. Juni 2006)

> Blauer Falke
kannst du nur auf eine antwort gegenargumentieren? warum bist du dann hier angemeldet?


----------



## blue falcon (22. Juni 2006)

ja schnukki 


für mehr action besucht meine seite! unter
http://harrypotterbmx.zweipage.de


----------



## UrbanJumper (22. Juni 2006)

du bist aber auch provokant..


----------



## blue falcon (22. Juni 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> > Blauer Falke
> kannst du nur auf eine antwort gegenargumentieren? warum bist du dann hier angemeldet?


um zu zeigen das mein rfad leichter als evil riders ist...


----------



## UrbanJumper (22. Juni 2006)

solang das kein 26" mit schaltung und 2 scheibenbremsen ist, findet das hier kein anklang, perlen vor die säue töllpel.


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Juni 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn sich hier mtber die no footer machen rummtreiben,




hey no footer koennen verdammt stylisch sein du penispumpe!


----------



## UrbanJumper (22. Juni 2006)

klar..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da-MoShAz (23. Juni 2006)

Was hat es dich zu interessieren wer Moe ist , das ist ein ganz netter... Haltet doch einfach alle die fresse?


----------



## gl3n (23. Juni 2006)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> Haltet doch einfach alle die fresse*?*



Ja*?*


----------



## UrbanJumper (23. Juni 2006)

och ne du, ich halte sie mal nicht, kannst ja in büsche springen und dich dabei filmen lassen, auch cool..


----------



## MZeiter (23. Juni 2006)

Und jetzt schaut mal alle her wie unglaublich witzig ich bin! Zwar nicht ganz so witzig wie dieser eine Kerl mit dem Avatar wo Binladen und der eine Typ aus der Sesamstraße drauf sind ,aber fast!


----------



## Son (23. Juni 2006)

Und wo ist hier der Newbie du Spaßvogel?

Edith meint, du meinst dich selbst, alles klar!!


----------



## MZeiter (23. Juni 2006)

Ich habe damit nur "stirni" ,auch bekannt unter dem Namen ~*NONAME*~ nachgeeifert.

Alles nachzulesen unter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=225376

Krieg ich jetzt nen Oscar? Oder zumindest das Amt des Präsidenten der Vereinigten Staaten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terror Fritz (23. Juni 2006)

die.....


----------



## MZeiter (23. Juni 2006)

Terror Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> die.....



Tut mir Leid,aber für deine Potenzprobleme bin ich nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Terror Fritz (23. Juni 2006)

Achtung:Neuste Studien aus den USA haben ergeben:

Die Laufradgröße verhält sich Proportional zu der Penislänge des jeweiligen Fahrers!!

20" > winzig klein
24" > eher klein
26" > Groß bis Gewaltig

gegen den Trend -26" und Schaltung

du mußts wissen


----------



## MZeiter (23. Juni 2006)

Terror Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> du mußts wissen



Ne,die Amis wissen das.


----------



## Terror Fritz (23. Juni 2006)

sorry mein fehler; du scheinst es ja nur zu glauben


----------



## MZeiter (23. Juni 2006)

Christen gegen Katholiken.

Autos gegen PKWs.

Handys gegen Mobiltelefone.

Menschen gegen Menschen.

Merkst du was?
Es läuft doch immer auf das selbe hinaus.


----------



## man1ac (23. Juni 2006)

Terror Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung:Neuste Studien aus den USA haben ergeben:
> 
> Die Laufradgröße verhält sich Proportional zu der Penislänge des jeweiligen Fahrers!!
> 
> ...



das kann ich widerlegen


----------



## Chickenfeed (23. Juni 2006)

sei froh, dass ihr euch nicht beide handgelenke gebrochen habt und geht fahrradfahren!


----------



## man1ac (23. Juni 2006)

ich bin auch froh bin nur grad zu faul zum radfahren weil meine handgelenke auch höllisch weh tun aber das geht morgen wieder


----------



## UrbanJumper (23. Juni 2006)

blauer falke hat sich schon wieder in luft aufgelöst? tss pseudo phantom..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blue falcon (23. Juni 2006)

Na mann muss doch radfahren


----------



## UrbanJumper (23. Juni 2006)

aso bist ja radfahrer


----------



## gl3n (24. Juni 2006)

Die stinken eh alle.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (25. Juni 2006)

Da macht man(n) mal aus dem trial forum einen abstecher ins bmx forum...und was ist......morddrohungen,beleidigungen und brisante disskusionen........GEFÄLLT MIR    ne spaß aber gehts hier immer so zu  Ihr habt euch doch im tiefsten innern alle ganz dolle lieb...........oder auch nicht. viel spaß noch beim fresse einschlagen....


----------



## Son (26. Juni 2006)

Spaß ist das Wichtigste!


----------



## gl3n (26. Juni 2006)

Jaja, hast du den Fanta-Werbespot geschrieben?


----------



## Son (26. Juni 2006)

Ich schreibe alle Werbespots die es gibt!
Also immer schön bamboocha sein!


----------



## UrbanJumper (26. Juni 2006)

wahre worte vom trialer da oben..


----------



## Domas (26. Juni 2006)

ja, also geht schon recht oft hier so zu.
aber wenn ich z.B. sage, dass davoz nen fetter ********* ist und seine mama ****** soll, und dass er ein ******** ************ is, dann is das meistens nich sehr ernst gemeint...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fall guy (26. Juni 2006)

MZeiter schrieb:
			
		

> Diese ganze "sei-mein-freund"-Nummer ist sowas von ERBÄRMLICH...
> 
> Hast du keine Freunde oder was?


man man man bist du kacke im kopf alda was nimmst du für drogen 

du luftpumpe komm ma wieder runter
das einzige was du brauchst is ne penisprotese


----------



## UrbanJumper (26. Juni 2006)

und was produziert fall guy hier eigentlich für eine scheiss e?


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (26. Juni 2006)

hey is ja echt lustich hier:der ganze thread is fürn arsch,die idee kacke und der erfinder is auf speed...und blue falcon will beweisen das er keine freunde hat ey sag mal wie viele sich eingetragen habenach und übrigens wie kommst du auf die idde so en thread zu eröffnen und dann frech zu sagen:"labert nicht,tragt euch ein" vergiss es...HEY moderatoren hier!!! hier gehört ein schloss vor


----------



## UrbanJumper (26. Juni 2006)

die gibts hier nicht, alle hab und gut gepackt und ab so schnell es nur geht...verständlich, ernsthaft jetzt.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (3. Juli 2006)

hat zwar eigentlich keinen Sinn mehr weil sich eh niemand dafür interessiert aber als erste Aktion mach ich mal diesen Dünnschissthread zu. Das passiert mit jedem anderen auch der so Offtopic und auch noch blöd ist 

tschau 

Daniel


----------

